# Guitar Teachers In Brampton Ontario Area?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a decent guitar teacher in the general area of Brampton Ontario?

I've been taking lessons with someone for just over a year but am not happy with my progress and am wondering if a change of scenery or a different teaching style might help so I'd like to explore my options.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you tried any of the teachers at the Brampton Long & McQuade's? I think they have a bunch of teachers in their program and you could probably find an appropriate teacher there who knows well the style you want to learn.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I had considered L&M but wanted to deal with someone who teaches privately. Luckily another member here sent me a PM to let me know that he teaches. We've spoken and are going to get together for the first time in September. And even better, he only lives 3-4 blocks from me so that is extremely convenient!

I had become somewhat discouraged and learning to play was no longer fun (I know there is a ton of work involved but there should be at least some enjoyment involved as well and that had been missing for me lately) but, after speaking to the other member here and arranging things, I've felt more positive and optimistic than I had in a while so I am really looking forward to getting started.


----------

